# fume scrubber diy



## goldrecyclersuk (Sep 24, 2020)

does anyone have any pictures or video of there small fume scrubbers in operation
also did you build yourself. thankyou


----------



## fishaholic5 (Sep 24, 2020)

A search should bring up a few, there have been some good scrubber systems posted previously on the forum.

Cheers Wal


----------



## nickvc (Sep 25, 2020)

I believe 4metals posted construction details of one and if he did then you can take it to the bank.


----------



## goldrecyclersuk (Sep 25, 2020)

thanks guys


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 25, 2020)

the pump is the most important aspect, you must buy a pump rated for caustic liquids. the proper high surface area scrubber media is inexpensive, if you can find someone to sell you less than a cubic yard of it.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Sep 25, 2020)

You can use something like this:




Metal + acids in flask #1

Dry trap (to prevent suck back) flask #2

~10% NaOH solution in flask #3

But still use this in a fume hood or outside


----------



## goldrecyclersuk (Sep 25, 2020)

thanks for the pic mate, being a complete newbie does it all connect to the fume extractor and media used in each. thankyou


----------



## kainkelly (Sep 25, 2020)

goldandsilver123 said:
 

> You can use something like this:
> 
> Reaction Flask.jpeg
> 
> ...



Are these bottles a bigger is better type thing? Also must these be glass, or could a stainless steel vessel be used, also would a bubbler be a good addition?

Sorry if this is a dumb question first post still going through information on here.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 10, 2020)

4metals design:
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=18481#p186085

I wouldn't use any metal "vessels"... PVC would also work just fine!

Take care!
Phil


----------

